# Controllability, P380 vs. PM9



## GunCat (Feb 7, 2006)

I ask a question for those who have had experience shooting both the P380 and the PM9. 

Which gun is easier to shoot well with in your opinion? I'm not talking about how much power is delivered to the target. I know the 9mm is more powerful. I mean, which one is easier to be accurate with and aim faster, in your opinion?

Also, which one has tamer recoil and is more comfortable to shoot? I honestly don't know because the P380 is smaller but fires a cartridge that is less powerful.


----------

